# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Nike Romaleos 2

## Brick

I'm getting more into my powerlifting and I want to invest in a pair of lifting shoes. Currently I do my big lifts shoeless but want to get shoes!

I have read a bit on them and I am not interested in converse style shoes, I have a pair and feel they don't give me enough support. 

Anyone had any experience with Nike or any other lifting shoe? I am currently looking at ordering the R2

----------


## OnTheSauce

link to said shoe?

----------


## Brick

http://www.roguefitness.com/nike-romaleos-2.php

----------


## Noles12

I like the adidas for half the price

----------


## Brick

> I like the adidas for half the price


Price isn't an issue. 

Any other reason why you would choose the Adidas model over the Nike or the rouge?

----------


## Noles12

Simply price for me. I have the adidas and they are great imo. I have owned one other pair of powerlifting shoes that I paid close to 200 for and there are no noticeable differences

----------


## Brick

> Simply price for me. I have the adidas and they are great imo. I have owned one other pair of powerlifting shoes that I paid close to 200 for and there are no noticeable differences


Thanks. I will look more into it before purchasing any

----------


## SEOINAGE

I sometimes lift barefoot, but it sometimes can hold me back. I wear chucks. but it really depends on your squat stance to be honest. You squat wide? do you wear gear?

----------


## Brick

> I sometimes lift barefoot, but it sometimes can hold me back. I wear chucks. but it really depends on your squat stance to be honest. You squat wide? do you wear gear?


I wear a belt and thats it. I squat a bit of a hybrid between powerliftin and O lift. The bar is lower like a powerlift but legs are more of a O lift style, maybe a little bit wider. I have experimented for a long time and found where the bar is comfortable, but safe, and where my legs are strong and safely placed.

I said the wrong word at the start. I am not getting more into powerlifting, I am getting more into Olympic Lifting

----------


## SEOINAGE

yeah so chucks wouldn't be the best option, although you could use them, the slight heal elevation should be better. Honestly though I don't squat as wide as I used to and do low bar, so it might be similar to what you are doing, and I could see the advantages to a proper lifting shoe. Unfortunately I don't have experience with these others. I did have a pair of adidas shoes for lifting, but they weren't "lifting" shoes, problem I had with them though was how narrow they are.

----------


## OnTheSauce

I want some of those. Look cool

----------


## SEOINAGE

did you see those puma ferrari future cats?

----------


## Brick

> did you see those puma ferrari future cats?






Lol what am I? An indoor soccer player?

----------


## SEOINAGE

hahaha yeah seriously pretty flaming looking. but here is a lifter that uses them.

http://www.dangerouslyhardcore.com/2...i-future-cats/

----------


## largerthannormal

I have the adidas adistars , ive only used them a few times. maybe 5........ whats size are you? PM me

They just sit in the closet

----------


## swol_je

I just ordered the volt colored ones. I've heard nothing but good things about these, besides the weight of them. Can't wait to put these to use. Anybody else have a pair and feel like commenting? I've actually heard that these help activate more quads during the bottom portion of the lift. Can anyone verify that?

----------


## Brick

> I just ordered the volt colored ones. I've heard nothing but good things about these, besides the weight of them. Can't wait to put these to use. Anybody else have a pair and feel like commenting? I've actually heard that these help activate more quads during the bottom portion of the lift. Can anyone verify that?


I am going to order next week sometime. What size shoe do you wear regularly compared with the size you ordered?

----------

